
Show HN: My first mobile app in flutter - valtlfelipe
https://github.com/valtlfelipe/statuscenter
======
valtlfelipe
Hi I launched my first mobile app! =D

Status Center is an app where you can manage your statuspage.io pages. Hope
you like it.

Cheers, Felipe

